# The Four Lands Campaign



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2006)

After many years and the slow steady decline of a group of friends having the time to play, I am opening up my exitsing group of players for some new blood. Most likely only one will carry over and has the time to actively post. Despite the name it is not based on Terry Brooks "Shanara" series but on the location of the four homelands of the major races. Also be ready for a health bit of plagarism of place names and such as I truly hate to come up with so many names etc.

The characters will start out bewteen 5th and 7th level depending on several options. I ask that you keep the character classes simple with no outlandish combinations or race and classes such as dwarven monk/thief etc. All the races are open with the exception of halflings. Be warned though if you play a elf or dwarf or any non human you will be dealt a lot of grief due to racial prejudice and the hatred among all races. There will be tons of politcial and economic intrigue with a health does of fighting.

I am looking for three to four players who have the time and willingness to post at least every other day. Hope ot hear from you guys.

Thanks for you time
J.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 22, 2006)

*Openings You Say???*

Do you still have openings?

CB
djembe_player@yahoo.com


----------

